# 23 L/ 6 gal Carboy ...



## timber (Dec 31, 2011)

I needed a 6 gal glass carboy and found this one for $30 shipped.
I think this is a pretty good deal since shipping is most of the cost in many cases. I actually had to pay a couple dollars tax also but that's not a big deal here, states with no sales tax would be $30 total.

This opens up a whole new world for me, I hope to purchase a 6 gal wine kit soon and this will make that possible.

I thought I had a 5 gal carboy but the wife informed me that it was an antique and was what she wanted for a change jar to save some money.
I told her I'd find a good deal on a new one ... I think this is about as cheap as I'm going to find one.

Just wanted to share in case anyone is in need of a 6 gal glass carboy.


----------



## Runningwolf (Dec 31, 2011)

Dave, that deal has been going for a while now. Eventually they'll pull it out for 6 months or so and then post it again. Last year they had so many orders and couldn't keep up with them and they were back ordered for a month or so. Even being back ordered they still delivered eventually. Some came broken but the packaging is much better now. If they did come broke, Amazon stood behind the product and refunded your money immediately with no questions.


----------



## timber (Jan 1, 2012)

Good to know Dan, I'm just happy to find one for the price.
I wanted to get a few other items but it would have messed up the free shipping. That's my biggest cost so, of course, I try to get most things at one time ... not this time though.

Thanks for the info.


----------



## ibglowin (Jan 1, 2012)

I actually got my last two "boys" from Amazon. They had them with a "subscription option" which knocked off a couple more bucks each. We have an Amazon Prime membership so all 2 day shipping is free. I got those two for $28 each shipped. Arrived double boxed and wrapped in bubble wrap and in perfect condition. Amazon of course cancelled the subscription when they ran out of them the next month so never even had to cancel the subscription!


----------



## BobF (Jan 1, 2012)

I've ordered a total of 18 of these without any broken. Great deal!


----------



## UBB (Jan 1, 2012)

They are bigger then 6gal I have discovered.


----------



## ibglowin (Jan 1, 2012)

Yes these Italian made carboys are definitely over 6G but they are all we have these days......


----------



## timber (Jan 1, 2012)

Top up with similar wine when using a kit, no doubt?


----------



## J_D (Jan 2, 2012)

Looks like they are on backorder again.


----------



## Flem (Jan 2, 2012)

timber said:


> Top up with similar wine when using a kit, no doubt?



Yuuuuuuup!

There are other options, but that is the best.


----------



## Rocky (Jan 2, 2012)

When they are in stock and you need carboys, you cannot beat this deal. Thirty dollars DELIVERED! I have bought four in the past year.


----------

